# REO Arc'ing (Sparking)



## BhavZ

Hi Guys

Quick question, on Night Fury (LP Grand Black Wrinkle) I am getting a bit of sparking.

I have currently a Cylcops on top and my builds are all sub ohm, anything from 0.9ohms down to 0.4ohms dual coil.

I have been running flat top VTC4s and Efest 2500mah and 3100mah.

I read the maintenance sheet that Rob (from Reo) included and tried the whole white eraser and surgical spirits thing (have even tried contact cleaner - Kontact cleaner) with noalox but am still getting sparking. Have noticed that the lower the build the more prominent and frequent the sparking becomes.

Night Fury has been fitted with the gold contacts as well (from the factory).

Before cleaning I had noticed a degrade in the performance and after cleaning performance has improved but still getting sparking.

Any assistance in getting rid of this "issue" would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Andre

Have you tried applying Noalox to the battery top (after cleaning) and the top of the spring to see if that helps?

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## BhavZ

Andre said:


> Have you tried applying Noalox to the battery top (after cleaning) and the top of the spring to see if that helps?


Thanks Andre, I have tried that and it did help, until the noalox wipes away, so I am inclined to say that it is not a permanent solution.

How often does one need to apply Noalox to all the points?


----------



## Riaz

BhavZ said:


> Thanks Andre, I have tried that and it did help, until the noalox wipes away, so I am inclined to say that it is not a permanent solution.
> 
> How often does one need to apply Noalox to all the points?


I apply the noalax atleast once a week

@BhavZ put noalax on your charger points as well 

I found that once my batts come from the charger, that's when they start sparking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo

@BhavZ i had the same thing but two days ago i gave Alexandra a nice ultra sonic bath. I have one of those cheapies for my glasses, and now the spark is gone

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## johan

@BhavZ go to your local Battery Centre, or any place that replace car batteries. Ask for a bit of Dielectric Grease - they normally apply that to car battery terminals to prevent corrosion. Its more like a grease than the "runny" Noalox. I got some from @Alex and it works a charm.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BhavZ

kimbo said:


> @BhavZ i had the same thing but two days ago i gave Alexandra a nice ultra sonic bath. I have one of those cheapies for my glasses, and now the spark is gone


Yeah I think I need to give Night Fury some proper tlc with a good soak in soapy bubble bath and see if that helps.


----------



## BhavZ

johan said:


> @BhavZ go to your local Battery Centre, or any place that replace car batteries. Ask for a bit of Dielectric Grease - they normally apply that to car battery terminals to prevent corrosion. Its more like a grease than the "runny" Noalox. I got some from @Alex and it works a charm.


Will do so @johan thanks for the tip

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

Get deoxit gold (amazon). That stuff is potent.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BhavZ

zadiac said:


> Get deoxit gold (amazon). That stuff is potent.


Thanks man, that stuff breaks the bank too, checked amazon and the pricing is steep

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Hi @BhavZ

I also get a bit of sparking on my lower builds

I may be wrong here, but there is nothing really wrong with that. Mine has sparked for a long while and i have not noticed any problems. Dont take my word for it, but i think the odd spark here and there is not a major concern.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Problem i have with the dielectric grease is it gets into the battery top (where the holes are) 
Maybe i will try again with it and just put a bit on the firing pin of the Reo

Just remember not to file the gold reo firing pin


----------



## BhavZ

Silver said:


> Problem i have with the dielectric grease is it gets into the battery top (where the holes are)
> Maybe i will try again with it and just put a bit on the firing pin of the Reo
> 
> Just remember not to file the gold reo firing pin


I was so tempted to do that then I remembered everyone saying not to do it, luckily I did not do it


----------



## johan

Silver said:


> Problem i have with the dielectric grease is it gets into the battery top (where the holes are)
> Maybe i will try again with it and just put a bit on the firing pin of the Reo
> 
> Just remember not to file the gold reo firing pin



You need just a very tiny bit - like a thin film on the surface.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BhavZ

Out of pure curiosity would one be able to use this:

http://www.takealot.com/thermaltake-tg-2-high-thermal-conductivity-grease/PLID29233413


----------



## Alex

Silver said:


> Hi @BhavZ
> 
> I also get a bit of sparking on my lower builds
> 
> I may be wrong here, but there is nothing really wrong with that. Mine has sparked for a long while and i have not noticed any problems. Dont take my word for it, but i think the odd spark here and there is not a major concern.



That is a problem, because over time it will lead to black carbon deposits on your battery terminal, as well as the Reo contact.

This in turn will result in massive voltage drops, because there isn't a good connection anymore. The dielectric grease only serves one purpose, to exclude air and moisture from the point of electrical contact. Much like a shielded welding rod, or a mig welder.

Otherwise you are in essence creating a mini arc weld, every time you hit that fire button. And getting rid of pitted carbon deposits is really hard work, especially on those small battery terminals. 

Even with the gold contacts on the Reo, arcing is going to occur at sub ohm resistances. 


Message sent via tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac

Silver said:


> Problem i have with the dielectric grease is it gets into the battery top (where the holes are)
> Maybe i will try again with it and just put a bit on the firing pin of the Reo
> 
> Just remember not to file the gold reo firing pin



From what I understand is that yo only apply a thin layer with a qtip. That way it won't get into the battery. You don't need a thick layer.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo

BhavZ said:


> Out of pure curiosity would one be able to use this:
> 
> http://www.takealot.com/thermaltake-tg-2-high-thermal-conductivity-grease/PLID29233413


 That is heat conductivity grease

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

BhavZ said:


> Out of pure curiosity would one be able to use this:
> 
> http://www.takealot.com/thermaltake-tg-2-high-thermal-conductivity-grease/PLID29233413



No as @kimbo said, its for conducting heat, not conducting current.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gonzales

I've been battling with the carbon build-up on my batteries. If there is some carbon build-up the noalox doesn't help much. I've seen a YouTube video (which i cant find now), where they use a nail sponge to "file" the batt button and works like a charm for me


----------



## Alex

Gonzales said:


> I've been battling with the carbon build-up on my batteries. If there is some carbon build-up the noalox doesn't help much. I've seen a YouTube video (which i cant find now), where they use a nail sponge to "file" the batt button and works like a charm for me



File off the buildup and then use the noalox.


Message sent via tapatalk


----------



## johan

Electrical contact cleaner removes mild carbon build-up. Too much build-up you need to polish out as per @Gonzales 's suggestion, alternatively use Brasso and elbow grease.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

This might be a shot in the dark but would this work:

http://za.rs-online.com/web/p/contact-cleaners/1015536/


----------



## kimbo

BhavZ said:


> This might be a shot in the dark but would this work:
> 
> http://za.rs-online.com/web/p/contact-cleaners/1015536/


looks okay 

Maybe @johan have some input on the brand

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

BhavZ said:


> This might be a shot in the dark but would this work:
> 
> http://za.rs-online.com/web/p/contact-cleaners/1015536/





kimbo said:


> looks okay
> 
> Maybe @johan have some input on the brand



Yes its the ideal stuff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

johan said:


> Yes its the ideal stuff.


Perfect thank you

Feel safe now to order some

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean

Mine started arching so bad I had to go from steel tip to plastic cause i would feel a electric tick on my lips. I read your findings and ill clear the black pits off my batteries with fine sand paper, then stainless polish. Then add nolox. Will check in on how it went. Running sub ohm builds so spark is normal for me but getting out of hand. Maybe replace the gold switch when ai get to my very close supplier. (very close as in under a minute drive )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Jean said:


> Mine started arching so bad I had to go from steel tip to plastic cause i would feel a electric tick on my lips. I read your findings and ill clear the black pits off my batteries with fine sand paper, then stainless polish. Then add nolox. Will check in on how it went. Running sub ohm builds so spark is normal for me but getting out of hand. Maybe replace the gold switch when ai get to my very close supplier. (very close as in under a minute drive )


Sounds good. You will have to apply noalox more frequently in future. I run at around 0.6 ohms and apply at least once a week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean

Fixed it right up! No more sparks and all the power is going to the coil! Thanks for the posts! @Andre, i got my nolox in my bag. Will start a ritual.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## DoubleD

Only problem I have with nolax is applying it to my spring. Both my efests have pitting on the negative ends 

Wish I could get a Deoxit pen locally or a decent styled equivalent.


----------



## BhavZ

DoubleD said:


> Only problem I have with nolax is applying it to my spring. Both my efests have pitting on the negative ends
> 
> Wish I could get a Deoxit pen locally or a decent styled equivalent.


http://za.rs-online.com/web/p/contact-cleaners/3375925/

I use that from rs-online and it works great

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------

